# Hey there!



## Diver Diva (Jun 2, 2019)

New member here.  Political junkie LOL.


----------



## Diver Diva (Jun 2, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> I'm a mean fuckin troll....


Does everybody here use language like that?


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a mean fuckin troll....
> ...


Only the brain damaged ones, howdy...


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 2, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a mean fuckin troll....
> ...


No... I'm among the most vulgar of them all. If foul language isn't your thing, best to ignore me.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 2, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a mean fuckin troll....
> ...


No, but it's allowed.
It's nice to meet you, DD.  Welcome.  Have a donut.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 2, 2019)

OldLady said:


> No, but it's allowed.
> It's nice to meet you, DD.  Welcome.  Have a donut.
> View attachment 263552



Old Lady is a bit of a moonbat, but possibly the nicest of them all.

I'm going to guess you're not a sock account and this is actually a new forum for you. I don't want to to make it unpleasant. It's probably the best forum on the net.


----------



## Diver Diva (Jun 2, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Diver Diva said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...


Oooh those look good.

Hi.


----------



## Darkwind (Jun 2, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > No, but it's allowed.
> ...


You really need to get out more...

I'm just sayin`


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 2, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Diver Diva said:
> ...


She’s only nice if you agree with her.. but welcome I’m always nice


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 2, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a mean fuckin troll....
> ...



only if they want to get slapped.

Welcome aboard.

or a plank

or a railroad tie

or whatever.

Just a hint, make sure you have at least a passing knowledge of the 
USMB Rules and Guidelines


----------



## Diver Diva (Jun 2, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > No, but it's allowed.
> ...


Yep.  I'm a newbie.



Jitss617 said:


> Diver Diva said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


It's much easier to be nice.




WillHaftawaite said:


> Diver Diva said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...


Oh no, please don't slap anybody.  I wasn't offended, just asking because I'm new here.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jun 2, 2019)

Darkwind said:


> You really need to get out more...
> 
> I'm just sayin`




You're right, time to fire up the grill, BBQ some pork steaks and drink some beer to celebrate the end of ramadan and having survived it.

.


----------



## Third Party (Jun 2, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a mean fuckin troll....
> ...


Ignore him. How you doin?


----------



## Diver Diva (Jun 2, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Diver Diva said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...


No, I won't ignore someone just because he has a potty mouth.

I'm fab, how are you?

Off to church, back later.


----------



## night_son (Jun 2, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> New member here.  Political junkie LOL.



Welcome aboard the good ship_ SS Turmoil_. Remember to don your life preserver and we hope you don't get seasick.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jun 2, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> New member here.  Political junkie LOL.


Political junkie!  Perhaps an intervention is in order.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 2, 2019)

Welcome!  

This is a good forum, we'll talk about the unofficial mascot later...


----------



## Dalia (Jun 2, 2019)

Welcome at the forum


----------



## Diver Diva (Jun 2, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Welcome at the forum


Thank you Dalia!

I love your country, been there several times.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 2, 2019)

Thank you, it's a beautiful country but things are not as good for a long time a. let's say since the attacks of November 2015 especially Paris is not the same, it lost its light.


----------



## norwegen (Jun 2, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a mean fuckin troll....
> ...


You should meet some of the liberals who speak gibberish.


----------



## Diver Diva (Jun 2, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Thank you, it's a beautiful country but things are not as good for a long time a. let's say since the attacks of November 2015 especially Paris is not the same, it lost its light.


What a shame.  I loved Paris.

But Marseille and Nice are my faves.  I'm a beach girl LOL.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 2, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, it's a beautiful country but things are not as good for a long time a. let's say since the attacks of November 2015 especially Paris is not the same, it lost its light.
> ...


It is true that the south of France is very pretty


 I am more Country side LOL


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jun 2, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> New member here. Political junkie LOL.



  DD... 

Which picture is you?


----------



## Silver Blooded (Jun 2, 2019)

Hey, welcome. If you're a political junkie, this is the place to get up and scream your views at others!


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 2, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, it's a beautiful country but things are not as good for a long time a. let's say since the attacks of November 2015 especially Paris is not the same, it lost its light.
> ...


They still have their lights.(they pay their bill)


----------



## deannalw (Jun 2, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> Diver Diva said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...




Phhrt!

I will out cuss you on my worst day!

Hello Ms. Diva.


----------



## deannalw (Jun 2, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > No, but it's allowed.
> ...




I dunno. They let you and I hang here. That don't say much for our fearless mod team, now does it?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 2, 2019)

Welcome abroad

I mean welcome aboard


----------



## flacaltenn (Jun 3, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Welcome to USMB..  It's a large place..  Something for everyone..  Even if you're not focused on politics. The 24 or so forums are under different rules according to Zones..  Everything from clean discussion to pure flaming.. Politics forum is in between those extremes..  In MOST of the forums, what the rules require is that you respect the specific topic of that thread in every post.. Other than that, what you want to say/discuss or how you express it is up to you.. 

Good place to test your convictions and assumptions...  See ya around..  I grew up on a beach also. In Daytona. .


----------



## I c h i g o (Jun 3, 2019)

Welcome to USMB! 

Make sure you have plenty of coffee on tap, and a straitjacket on hand. You'll need it when you come across some of the most debauching folks on here.


----------



## Diver Diva (Jun 3, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Diver Diva said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


I want to go back and see Lourdes someday.




Ridgerunner said:


> Diver Diva said:
> 
> 
> > New member here. Political junkie LOL.
> ...


LOL.  I scuba dive.




Silver Blooded said:


> Hey, welcome. If you're a political junkie, this is the place to get up and scream your views at others!


I'm not a screamer, so I guess nobody will hear me LOL.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 3, 2019)

Diver Diva , i hope you stick around at the forum...some member leave that were here for a long time or not we are becoming almost a small group that everyone know each other. So you could post here at the forum anywhere you wich for i am not used to talk like this LOL but i think for this time i need to do it


----------



## Diver Diva (Jun 3, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Diver Diva , i hope you stick around at the forum...some member leave that were here for a long time or not we are becoming almost a small group that everyone know each other. So you could post here at the forum anywhere you wich for i am not used to talk like this LOL but i think for this time i need to do it


Thank you Dalia, tu es très gentil!  I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## petro (Jun 3, 2019)

Welcome to the Jungle...


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 11, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a mean fuckin troll....
> ...



Usually we wait to find out we are dealing with a right wing nut job before we start talking like that.


----------



## sealybobo (Jun 11, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, it's a beautiful country but things are not as good for a long time a. let's say since the attacks of November 2015 especially Paris is not the same, it lost its light.
> ...



The details of my life are quite inconsequential... very well, where do I begin? My father was a relentlessly self-improving boulangerie owner from Belgium with low grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery. My mother was a fifteen year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. My father would womanize, he would drink. He would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark. Sometimes he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy. The sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament. My childhood was typical. Summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring we'd make meat helmets. When I was insolent I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds- pretty standard really. At the age of twelve I received my first scribe. At the age of fourteen a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum... it's breathtaking- I highly suggest you try it.


----------



## OldLady (Jun 11, 2019)

sealybobo said:


> Diver Diva said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...


But it's Introductions, sealy--she's supposed to tell us a little about herself.


----------



## miketx (Jun 11, 2019)

Pete7469 said:


> Diver Diva said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...


Why are you trying sweep me under the carpet? I'm much worse than you are blue writer.

Oh and welcome OP.


----------



## beautress (Jun 11, 2019)

Welcome to USMB, Diver Diva! Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## froggy (Jun 26, 2019)

Diver Diva said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a mean fuckin troll....
> ...


The mental cases are everywhere


----------

